# Sewing a Playhouse!



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm so excited. Last spring I picked up directions for sewing a playhouse, and now I have the time and space to take it on. Today I got the fabric for the "shingles" and I'll start the cutting tomorrow. Has anybody else sewn a playhouse? The directions seem pretty simple, with lots of room to improvise.:nanner:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The only thing I've ever seen is a thing you sew together, and it fits over a card table and looks like a playhouse. Is it like that? I haven't actually done one. I'm intrigued, lol. Good luck!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

calliemoonbeam said:


> The only thing I've ever seen is a thing you sew together, and it fits over a card table and looks like a playhouse. Is it like that? I haven't actually done one. I'm intrigued, lol. Good luck!


I have only seen that too Callie.......but I haven't made it either.....I would Love to see pictures of what you are making Mamared.......
bopeep


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made the one that fits over a card table. It is till tucked away...my son is now 26!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

pictures would be great. First DGD was born Friday, so of course now I'm looking for things to sew for her.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll post pics as I make progress. This one has a PVC frame. It can be taken apart and stored, but it stands alone. It has a peaked roof with "shingles," windows with curtains, a doorway with a fabric door that can be rolled up, directions for fabric window boxes and a mailbox, and templates to cut out flower, diamond, heart, and caterpillar appliques. You can also add fabric "grass" and a "picket fence". It says to use heavy white or off-white fabric for the house itself, but I'm going to try burlap instead to give it a little more rustic look.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That sounds very neat. Photos while doing and finished would be great.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That sounds really cute! Yes, please, keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are pics of the directions and the fabrics I'll be using. The grandbabies who live nearby are 18 months and 2 1/2. They're both pretty rough and tumble. I'm pretty sure I won't be putting the hearts on the house, but I'll definitely be using the template for the caterpillar and butterfly. (I hope I haven't broken any forum rules by posting pics of the product. If I have, let me know and I'll take them down immediately)


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

What a marvelous project for such beautiful little sweethearts! 

I'll be watching your progress with much interest as I'd love to try something similar for my 6 little munchkins!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is sooooo cute.......
Those Sweet Little Babies are BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is positively adorable. If my GD didn't already have a play house I'd love to make her one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it. So cute. I may have to figure out how to do something sorta like this for my granddaughter.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I may make one for mine as well!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I could figure it out from looking at that photo.

PVC pipes and joints, is what it appears like. I've done puppet stages that were sorta that without the roof.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That is SO cute! I love the hearts and especially the tulips. And those kids...cute as a button. 

I Googled PVC playhouse and lots of pictures and free instructions came up. But I agree with Angie, the sewing part could probably be easily figured out by an experienced sewer.

Here's one link that shows how to assemble the PVC pieces, and there are other sites too:

http://www.pvcplans.com/playhouseb.htm

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

It should be pretty easy to do, once I get going. I haven't had a chance to do the cutting I wanted, but maybe tomorrow. If you look at the picture with all the writing - I know it's small - the supply list includes the PVC measurements. That should make it even easier to piece together. (Of course, I had to include a pic of the babies, because I just love them to pieces.)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The babies are the best part of a post such as this!

And those are a couple of very cute ones.


----------

